# Maryland MHIC 2yrs proof of experience



## smitty79 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm new here but basically I am trying to go legit and I am getting ready to apply for my mhic license. My problem is the 2yrs proof of experience requirement. I have more than 2yrs experience but I have never worked under a mhic licensed contractor before. Years ago when I was in the military I did a lot of construction and my last 2yrs in I was trained as a handyman and I did building and grounds maintenance work. Since then I have done side jobs ranging from hanging and finishing drywall to installing flooring, building decks, building home additions, installing home standby generators, roofing, plumbing, finishing basements and the list goes on and on. The question is will that actually "count" as experience towards my licensing or what will I have to do to get the required experience?

Thanks.


----------



## jaredhvay (Jul 9, 2009)

When I went through the hellish process of getting my MHIC 5 or 6 years ago I don't recall having to prove that my experience was derived by working for a licensed contractor. In my case I was incidentally working for a licensed contractor but I don't think I had to prove that; just had to have the company provide proof of the dates I worked for them. There were a bunch of other hoops to jump through also, as I'm sure your becoming aware of. I had to verify assets for them which involved providing an appraisal for property I owned at the time. They will scrutinize your credit also. The process took quite a while for me. good luck


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Maryland is such a Nazi state...wow....


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I am a formerly licensed MD contractor.

I just reviewed their online apps and there is no mention of a 2 yr experience requirement. Where are you getting this from ? 

http://www.dllr.state.md.us/license/mhic/mhicaff.shtml

Is this a requirement of the bonding insurance agency ?


----------



## smitty79 (Jul 9, 2012)

We Fix Houses said:


> I am a formerly licensed MD contractor.
> 
> I just reviewed their online apps and there is no mention of a 2 yr experience requirement. Where are you getting this from ?
> 
> ...



It is in there I believe near the prerequisites. Also says that you can substitute 1yr of it if you were in some sort of management position. 


I have seen and heard about all of the BS hoops that there are to getting mhic MD, no wonder why there are so many unlicensed contractors. So many things in MD are like that gun laws etc (don't get me started lol.)


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry - I don't see it. I opened up all the docs. Maybe I'm whatever....?

I do see the "Requirement Sheet" don't say nut'n bout no experience


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Interesting - at the bottom right they review Trade Experience in their free licensing workshop - but no mention on any of the apps. There has to be a definition of what it means. Its needed so we can help ? I did not see it in all their docs as I said.

http://www.dllr.state.md.us/license/mhic/mhicworkshop.shtml


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Here it is. My first thought is apply and list what you've done. What else do you have to go with ? 

I just read your OP again. What's the problem getting a letter and W-2's ? 

http://www.dllr.state.md.us/license/mhic/mhicapply.shtml


----------



## smitty79 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hopefully they will not need w-2's because all of the work ive done has been off of the books since i'm have not done it as a full time income more as a hobby over the years. The military time that i served and was doing the buildibg and grounds work was 12+ years ago and anyone that would actually be able to verify my position there is long gone. That is why i was asking the question here is trying to figure out how picky the state licensing board is when it comes to the "verifiable" experience.


----------



## Killiankatz (Jul 9, 2012)

I forgot to mention. Md is messed up.

If I am correct, this is the beginning part of the process, you send your prelimary info to psi, a third party testing facility. 

You have no need to worry about refferals.


----------



## jaw21048 (Oct 21, 2017)

*Just search "MHIC Two Years"*

We Fix Houses;1532805]I am a formerly licensed MD contractor.

I just reviewed their online apps and there is no mention of a 2 yr experience requirement. Where are you getting this from ? 

http://www.dllr.state.md.us/license/mhic/mhicaff.shtml

Is this a requirement of the bonding insurance agency ?"

All applicants must take and pass the licensing exam before they can apply for a license. Contact PSI Examinations.

As you can see below::whistling:whistling:whistling

Contractors:


Applicants for a contractor's license must provide proof of at least two years of experience in home improvement work, construction and/or related education.
Applicants must provide proof of financial solvency based on the scope and size of their business in relation to total assets, liabilities, a full credit report and net worth. Any applicant who does not meet the financial solvency guidelines may purchase a surety bond or obtain an indemnitor.
If a contractor represents a corporation, articles of incorporation and a Certificate of Good Standing from the Department of Assessments and Taxation must be submitted.
A contractor using a trade name must first check with the Commission to make sure the name is available for use with the Commission and then register the name with the Department of Assessments and Taxation.
A certificate of trade name registration must be submitted with the license application.
Proof of current $50,000 liability insurance must be filed with the application for licensure.

https://www.dllr.state.md.us/license/mhic/mhiclicreq.shtml


----------

